# AppleTV en réseau (Partagé)



## Ricky67 (14 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à vous tous,

Je suis nouveau dans le monde Apple. Depuis peu, j'ai achetté un MacBook + APPLE TV que j'ai déjà flashé pour visioner mon stock de films sur DD ext. Tout ceci marche à la perfection. Cependant je ne sais comment faire pour partager en réseau (au même titre qu'un NAS par exem.) mon AppleTV.  Je precise: j'ai un réseau en WIFi avec 1 PC ,1 NAS et 1 Air port (utilisé pour la musique sur un ampli) + 1 DD DOCK branché derrière l'AppleTV (Films en AVI MKV VOB etc..)

Tout me rapporte à une synchro avec iTunes, mais ceci ne m'interesse pas.
Auriez vous une solution?

Merci à vous.


----------



## ubusky (17 Mai 2010)

yop,

après le "jailbreak", j'ai pu me connecter à mon imac via xbmc, il faut simplement partager ton ou tes dossiers via les préférences réseau...


----------



## Ricky67 (20 Mai 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais c'est le contraire que j'aimerais...me connecter via le MacBook sur AppleTV.
(partage du ATV et le voir en Réseau)


----------



## ubusky (25 Mai 2010)

ah ok... j'ai vu comment faire cela à quelque part, faut que je cherche...


----------



## Ricky67 (30 Mai 2010)

Merci encore.

Mais j'ai oublié de préciser que j'ai la Version du système :Mac OS X 10.6.3.
et la dernière ATV. Je me connecte avec FileZilla ou Cyberdock afin de transferer des fichiers.

L'avantage entre autres de se connecter en réseau, est de pouvoir lire les fichiers tout simplément distants (se trouvant sur ATV ou ce qui est connecté à l'ATV)
Une possibilité existe bien car j'ai trouvé ceci dans: (mais ne fonctionne pas avec les versions récentes)

http://www.macetvideo.com/appletv21/appletv21.html

à bientôt

Si vous avez quelque chose n'hésitez pas.


----------

